# How can I rehydrate some very dry buds?



## Type_S150 (Aug 16, 2008)

Just curious if there is any good rehydration techniques that work well without messing up the processed buds. I had about an extra pound a friend gave me from a harvest of his, but it has since dried out, and has become pretty brittle. Its nice dank, with huge buds, just falls apart easily. Is there anything I can do? Thanks.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 16, 2008)

i've heard of people usin orange peelings by just puttin them into the jar with the dry mj and burpin it like you normally would during curin. i've never tried it but im sure if you wait others will come and offer more advise.. good luck and congrats on the free smoke.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 16, 2008)

ive used orange peels and  even grapefruit peelings.both work good,i always keep an eye out for mold and excessive moisture.i had some buds stored with peelings b-4 and when i went to go smoke them,they were too moist to even smoke.i had to let them sit out for a couple hours to dry out a little.i like the smell of the graepfruit peelings a lil more than the orange peels though so i use them more often than the orange peels.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 16, 2008)

I've used orange peels before, bread too. Like AID^ said, watch out for the mold. You probably want to take out what you need for right now and put the peel in the jar with it (just about a square inch per quarter oz). Take it out after a few hours, then repeat as necessary. I don't know about the bread, I've only used it when it was drying out on me, never when it was already dry.


----------



## Dub_j (Aug 16, 2008)

orange peels for like a day burp it a little then take em out, and burp your container like normal, and repeat if you need too, whenever, turns mids into dank.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 17, 2008)

I would like to no if this really works. Any other people know of any tricks?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i've heard of people usin orange peelings by just puttin them into the jar with the dry mj and burpin it like you normally would during curin. i've never tried it but im sure if you wait others will come and offer more advise.. good luck and congrats on the free smoke.


 
TRUE DAT...  i done same thing for years now and works excellent just dont go throwin in like whole orange worth peels in say like an eith ounce bag or somethin like that or it'll get pretty damp and crappy smoke.
  i also tried a couple tiny pieces of kiwi fruit and one tiny piece of strawberry  and  it was quite interestin it  did up some extra flavour to it too. but wit that type fruit i'd wrap the cuts in paper towel to soak up the loose moisture on it so ya dont water log ya bud lol.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

Dub_j said:
			
		

> orange peels for like a day burp it a little then take em out, and burp your container like normal, and repeat if you need too, whenever, turns mids into dank.


 
i dont think it makes the weed any better potency wise but it does giveit that danky citrus smell to it a bit. but definately be able to tell it was oranges in there wit it tho.   from experience on this


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 17, 2008)

Just a question...

Why would it matter? I'm sure it smokes just fine.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

i know when i've gotten some bags of dry i mean really dry stuff it would crumble almost to a powder if pressed squished  bumped etc so carryin it wit u if goin some where was impossible not to end up wit somethin that look like it jus come out a coffee grinder for few seconds i prefer my smoke to be a lil more visually appealing than that myself  jus my opinion...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 17, 2008)

totally agree zip,also,when weed is all dry like that,it smokes up so darn quick.i dont like my weed super moist,but i also dont like it bone dry,i prefer more of a sticky texture =)


----------



## POTUS (Aug 17, 2008)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> Just curious if there is any good re-hydration techniques that work well without messing up the processed buds. I had about an extra pound a friend gave me from a harvest of his, but it has since dried out, and has become pretty brittle. Its nice dank, with huge buds, just falls apart easily. Is there anything I can do? Thanks.


 
Simple fix.

When you dry or cure weed, you're causing it to lose water from it's plant matter at a certain rate, depending on the method used.

When it gets too dry, all you have to do is replace some of the water.

You don't need fruit or peels that give it flavor and have other substances in it that may cause their own problems such as mold.

Just plain, pure, unadulterated WATER.

Fill a GALLON baggie with enough weed to LOOSELY fill it half way.

Take a paper towel and wet it with clean, fresh water. Then squeeze it as dry as you can. This should leave it slightly moist. 

Open the paper towel back up and put it into your gallon bag of weed and close the bag. Put it in a nice cool, dark place for 24 hours.

24 hours later, take the bag out, open it, remove the paper towel and see if your weed is now at a moisture level that you like.

If it's still too dry, do the same thing for another 24 hours.

You should always open your bag and let it air for an hour each week. This will keep mold from happening. The weed should be loose, not packed into the baggie so that air can circulate around the weed.

Re-hydration is simple. Don't make a federal case out of it. It's not rocket science. You're simply replacing some water into the weed and letting it balance throughout the entire baggie of weed, slowly through the moist air.

Peace and good luck.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

seems like more work than throwin in an orange peel into a bag of dry smoke overnight


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 17, 2008)

I just throw some green wet bud in with the really dry stuff.  It works great. 

I am not really crazy about putting stuff into my bud that is not bud--like orange peel or bread.



After it is rehydrated, put it into an airtight jar and keep in a cool dark place.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 17, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> seems like more work than throwin in an orange peel into a bag of dry smoke overnight


 
He's talking about a pound of weed.

Instead of peeling an orange, simply putting a moist paper towel in a baggie is more work?


----------



## zipflip (Aug 17, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> He's talking about a pound of weed.
> 
> Instead of peeling an orange, simply putting a moist paper towel in a baggie is more work?



i was talkin takin just a small peice of peel i usually tear a tiny peice an throw in bag and i even get a tasty treat afterward. the orange but oh well horse a peice then....MO but yeah i see bein wit more such as a QP or better a paper towel workin better that way.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 17, 2008)

as mentioned b/4 id just rehydrate what you need @ the moment cause if you do get mold youre out a lil & not a lb. ive used all citrus peels & slice of apple & had good results.


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 17, 2008)

i usually take a lemon cut a little peice of the peel off and stick it in the bag of weed and put it in the freezer for 10 minutes. and it will fluff it up a lil bit and it wont be as dry


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 17, 2008)

all of these methods will work.like potus said,its not rocket science.if you dont mind the smell of orange,grapefruit or lemons..use them.if your a lil pickey and dont like the smell of them,do as potus said and just use a moist papertowel.theres no right or wrong way of doing this.kinda like growing..we all have our own teqs.


----------



## joe19406 (Aug 17, 2008)

true but if you are selling it to someone you can say its exotic and get a few bucks. some blueberry tree or some citrus haha. i smoke it too, you cant tell. theres a FAINT smell and i cant taste it. but it makes the bud look nicer smell a lil fresher.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 17, 2008)

joe19406 said:
			
		

> true but if you are selling it to someone you can say its exotic and get a few bucks. some blueberry tree or some citrus haha.


 
Copied and pasted from the Site Rules:

*9.* The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 17, 2008)

joe19406 said:
			
		

> true but if you are selling it to someone you can say its exotic and get a few bucks. some blueberry tree or some citrus haha. i smoke it too, you cant tell. theres a FAINT smell and i cant taste it. but it makes the bud look nicer smell a lil fresher.


 
 lol,thats complete non sense,your sayin you use fruit peelings to make your buds exotic? *gives you a wierd look* come on man..are you kidding me...you cant be serious. anybody in there right mind knows what actual blueberry is and should beable to tell if it actually is..or if you just took some mids and changed the smell.ive used peelings for years to keep my buds fresh and in my opinion.. never once did it effect the taste..i mean..sure it made the buds smell a lil different..but i could never actually taste the fruit. i dont know though..maybe its just me.but storing your buds in peelings definitly doesnt make them "exotic"   :hitchair:  

 p.s.
i dont mean to nag you but dont talk about selling on here.if Marpassions nice enough to supply you with a forum to learn some stuff..at least follow his rules.its just making more work for the mods..which dont get paid..so they shouldnt have to be here editing our posts. see what im sayin? read the rules bro


----------



## zipflip (Aug 18, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> lol,thats complete non sense,your sayin you use fruit peelings to make your buds exotic? *gives you a wierd look* come on man..are you kidding me...you cant be serious. anybody in there right mind knows what actual blueberry is and should beable to tell if it actually is..or if you just took some mids and changed the smell.ive used peelings for years to keep my buds fresh and in my opinion.. never once did it effect the taste..i mean..sure it made the buds smell a lil different..but i could never actually taste the fruit. i dont know though..maybe its just me.but storing your buds in peelings definitly doesnt make them "exotic"  :hitchair:
> 
> p.s.
> i dont mean to nag you but dont talk about selling on here.if Marpassions nice enough to supply you with a forum to learn some stuff..at least follow his rules.its just making more work for the mods..which dont get paid..so they shouldnt have to be here editing our posts. see what im sayin? read the rules bro


 

my causin gets them bottles of tobacco flavoring in like size of eye drop bottle they flavor drops to put on ya cig or weed watever. and he gets dozens of flavors an he tells his frenz the same crap that its exotic an crap and he  sometimes sprays it wit hairspray to give it a shiny crystally trichomie look  better to it  lol.. and his frens all beleive him. he dont sell or deal he just smokes witr frenz an does it to be cool i guess who knows why  he's only 16 lol....  them teenagers do all sorts of wacked crap to wewed  . they get these rocks from this novelty pet store that sell aquarium rocks that resemble seeds of all sorts. and one kind resembles MJ seeds "no lie" and they just rocks an they throw em in bags for weight.  some even spray the heck out it wit sugar water and let it dry like 3/4 way lil wet yet and they go sayin to people "touch this **** man it's sticky as hell an its fresh picked hydro man"  crap like that.  its so dam ridiculous wat some people do now days.  i've found headless nails shoved into say  a pound or half pound brick when  byin for the winter supplies  lol... some  beat up sand in a coffee grinder or wit a hammer to almost powder  strain it thru coffee filter to get the dust out and throw the tiny shards in the bags or roll the buds in em to add weight also..  some the thigs people do are unnoticeable when u just go to meet someone somewhere an it just a quick hand off ..  ur stuck wit the crap..  i'd rather have someone give me an eith when i paid for a quarter rather than to get an eight that was stepped on and  screwed wit to make it a quarter.  at least i'd have had an eith of weed vs a worthless quarter of now garbage.... I'm  sorry but anyone who  does this sorta crap should be ashamed meanin if they do things  as such  to make weight and sellin it to people. but if u rolin it in sand etc for urself  then so be it ur ur still cool  lol. it'd be a lil goofy tho JMO


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 22, 2008)

A damp piece of a kitchen sponge works great, no mold, no odor.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 22, 2008)

it sounds funny but its actually kinda sad.i just hope he never sells to the wrong person and ends up on the other side of a pistol for trying to rip em off. usually if i see lil kids messin with weed,ill usually take it from em.i was smokin when i was a lil kid,but i guess im a hypacrit cuz ill be damned if im gonna just sit and watch a lil kid blaze up and expecially not sell it..ive seen too many kids get screwed up- from tokin.some of them start smokin and then cant do anything without it.ive seen so many lil kids start smokin and then just all of a sudden drop out.personally,if my kids smoke,i will smoke with them..but not when theyre only 14 or 15...18 would probably be the age theyll beable to smoke with dad..if they even do smoke.
id say its time to run HIS WEED AND TELL HIM WHY YOU DID IT.IF YOU DONT TEACH HIM A LESSON..WHO WILL? (sorry bout the caps) i dont know though..thats my $.02   -peace




			
				zipflip said:
			
		

> my causin gets them bottles of tobacco flavoring in like size of eye drop bottle they flavor drops to put on ya cig or weed watever. and he gets dozens of flavors an he tells his frenz the same crap that its exotic an crap and he sometimes sprays it wit hairspray to give it a shiny crystally trichomie look better to it lol.. and his frens all beleive him. he dont sell or deal he just smokes witr frenz an does it to be cool i guess who knows why he's only 16 lol.... them teenagers do all sorts of wacked crap to wewed . they get these rocks from this novelty pet store that sell aquarium rocks that resemble seeds of all sorts. and one kind resembles MJ seeds "no lie" and they just rocks an they throw em in bags for weight. some even spray the heck out it wit sugar water and let it dry like 3/4 way lil wet yet and they go sayin to people "touch this **** man it's sticky as hell an its fresh picked hydro man" crap like that. its so dam ridiculous wat some people do now days. i've found headless nails shoved into say a pound or half pound brick when byin for the winter supplies lol... some beat up sand in a coffee grinder or wit a hammer to almost powder strain it thru coffee filter to get the dust out and throw the tiny shards in the bags or roll the buds in em to add weight also.. some the thigs people do are unnoticeable when u just go to meet someone somewhere an it just a quick hand off .. ur stuck wit the crap.. i'd rather have someone give me an eith when i paid for a quarter rather than to get an eight that was stepped on and screwed wit to make it a quarter. at least i'd have had an eith of weed vs a worthless quarter of now garbage.... I'm sorry but anyone who does this sorta crap should be ashamed meanin if they do things as such to make weight and sellin it to people. but if u rolin it in sand etc for urself then so be it ur ur still cool lol. it'd be a lil goofy tho JMO


----------



## bulldog74 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have found that celery sticks work best.  Make sure to remove all leaves and to just use the shaft/stalks.  The leaf matter tends to liquify or mold or turn black but celery stalks don't mold like lettuce or leaves.  Also, I will take a full stock and wash it, remove excess water then break in three pieces then split it down the middle. Another method is to go to a cigar shop and purchase the disks or boxes that are put into larger box humidors.  The ones i have are square plastic grate like boxes that hold a sponge.  In a box like humidoor you would then soak them in distilled water and they would sit in the wood box and create a slightly moist or humid enviornment. For cannabis put your buds in a tupperware box and close the lid. Burp every 12 hours until desired moisture.


----------

